# aikido classes



## Manny (Sep 27, 2010)

I preacticed for one year kenpo karate and liked, then I got hurt and I slow down a little so I am only teaching TKD to a small group of men. A few weeks ago a cousing of mine who's boy is learning aikido ask me why not train a little aikido, just for health .... and I gave him thumbs up.

Yes, for some maybe this will sound silly, to train in one martial art to then swich to another but I think aikido has a lot to offer and is a grapling ma instead of a stricking ma and this could be benefical. And I like the techs of aikido and really enjoy them in you tube.

What do you think of this?

Manny


----------



## Jenna (Sep 27, 2010)

Manny said:


> I preacticed for one year kenpo karate and liked, then I got hurt and I slow down a little so I am only teaching TKD to a small group of men. A few weeks ago a cousing of mine who's boy is learning aikido ask me why not train a little aikido, just for health .... and I gave him thumbs up.
> 
> Yes, for some maybe this will sound silly, to train in one martial art to then swich to another but I think aikido has a lot to offer and is a grapling ma instead of a stricking ma and this could be benefical. And I like the techs of aikido and really enjoy them in you tube.
> 
> ...


Manny I am glad you have found something you like in your Aikido classes.  It does not sound silly nor is it for anyone to judge your reasons for doing one martial art or another [or a combination of several].  With the challenge of every new art we try comes the benefit of extra skill.  I would say if you get what you need from your art then stick at it.  Aikido is often slow going and cumbersome in the beginning compared to other arts but your perseverance will pay dividends.  

Aikido on Youtube is much like any other art - you will uncover some good examples of what the art can do for you as well as a lot of flamboyant yet impractical demonstration.  

If you have a good instructor, someone you know to train with, and are having fun too then go for it and don't look back  Good luck, Jenna x


----------



## K-man (Sep 27, 2010)

I think aikido is the perfect cross training for anyone learning karate. For a start, karate as taught in most schools is performed at distance to prepare for sporting competition. Aikido gives you 'hands on' experience. This allows you to experiment with the locks and holds inherent in the karate kata but rarely taught. 
Secondly, most karate is 'hard' and aikido shows the opposite in softness.
Personally, I wouldn't give up karate to take up aikido alone but, if I wanted to, my karate training would complement aikido.


----------

